# Vittoria Rubino Pro G+ tire review



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

The old Rubino Pro Slicks were my fav all-around clincher and I've logged well over 20k miles on 'em over typically bad Midwest roads. Agree that tread pattern hurts speed, which is why I use the Slicks. But must disagree with this review claiming prior RP's were " not impressive in terms of puncture protection or cut resistance." I found them to be among the most durable all-around clinchers. If the new Pro G+ is indeed that much of an improvement in durability they must be incredible.


----------



## bikerbill69 (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree with MidwestJohn. The Rubino tires are super durable to my previous tire brand I used. I first used them because of low cost and they had a red side wall to match my bike. I get 9,000 miles per year and change my tires and chain every 3000 miles. I am also from the midwest, a UPPER-Upper Michigan, I have been using them for 2.5 years with only 2 flats, both times industrial staples!!! On my old brand I would have lots of micro cuts in the surface of the tire, very few if any on the Rubino's. At 1500 miles on the tires I switch Front to Back and vise versa.


----------



## matt_levinsky (Sep 5, 2016)

Not good.. big patch with cord for no reason. ?


----------



## JeffDavis (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes , a very good tyre for the money . Done 3,000 miles on them and seems as if they
will be up there with Conti Gatorskins in terms of longevity . No punctures to date on " second world " U K road surfaces . A steal at the price .


----------



## JeffDavis (Aug 16, 2020)

Got 2,550 miles out of a 23mm rear one of these . Generally pumped to 95 psi , my weight is 170 lbs , with a bit extra to add for kit etc..... U K roads . No punctures . Not bad I think .


----------

